
Deploying WordPress themes (or any set of files) with Git - aurooba
http://aurooba.com/how-to-deploy-wordpress-themes-using-git/
======
aurooba
I tried to make the tutorial very thorough so even someone who only
understands the very very basics of Git could follow it. It may be a pretty
verbose method, I'm not super advanced myself, but it took me a lot of
Googling to figure it out, because nowhere did everyone have one full post on
what I wanted to do.

